# Northern Minnesota



## ramrat (Dec 8, 2019)

I have been going fishing in Northern Minnesota for years. Would like to try my luck deer hunting in the north woods. I know I need to go up and scout out an area to hunt and camp. Just kinda overwhelmed on were to start looking were to go. Just need an area to start looking at before I make the long trip north sometime next summer. Anyone want to help me out or point me in the right direction.


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 9, 2019)

I would start by looking at a map of the part of the state you want to go to first. Look for public land and start scouting at an area you are intrested in. Look for DNR der kill reports for the county look to see if there are records of deer kills. 
Like for Michigans UPPER Delta county has more record buck kills that any other UPPER county.
Might want to check with the DNR and ask about how many camping permints are given out for the area durning deer season. 
Would hate to drive to hunt and the place has more hunter per square foot than deer.

Many of Michigans UPPER countys have Federal land that nearly no one hunts. Access to some is difficult. Near my deer camp there is about 6 sq miles of Federal land and 2 miles of road frontage but no one is ever there because you have to cross cranberry bogs to get to dry land. some years the water will be about 8 inches deep but the water isn't the hard part the grass that grows in them rise up to a point and when steped on hold some times and some times not so you really have to have balance.



 Al


----------



## curhunter (Dec 9, 2019)

There's a big difference in eastern vs Western up to as far as type of cover. A lot of the western side is private and farm country I think. I was northwest of Grand Rapids this year. Quite a bit of public land but it's a buck only license and tough hunting.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 9, 2019)

@svk can you help Lee out?


----------



## svk (Dec 9, 2019)

Well I’ll tell you hunting up here sucks as a whole. There are some areas that aren’t overrun with wolves and those areas have really good hunting. Send me a pm and I’ll help you out.


----------

